# Most Current M32 Info on Notchy Shifting???



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I preferred the Amsoil synchromesh but others prefer the heavier gear oil. Either will work. Change it every 45-50K miles.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Nrowles said:


> Hello I'm new here. I have a 2012 Eco 6 speed that I bought new. Now has 146k miles on it. I'd say the last 5k miles or so the shifting has felt "clunky" to me or what I assume you guys on this site mean as "notchy". Has gotten worse over time. It never grinds and it always shifts except for sometimes reverse is like hitting a wall on a cold start and I have to play with it a little bit. Going through all the shifts it just feels like it is catching on something but still does make the shift. So from reading on here I think it's a transmission fluid change needed, especially since it still has the factory fluid in it and you guys recommend changing as early in the cars life as possible.
> 
> Here are the questions/clarification that I need.
> 
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

How-To: Change the Manual Transmission Fluid 
AMSOIL Products for the 2011-2015, 2016 Limited Gen1 Cruze

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Nrowles (Oct 27, 2019)

Put 2.5qt new Amsoil Synchromesh 5w-30 in last night and it is shifting much more smoothly now.


----------



## Hazlitt777 (Nov 2, 2013)

I would recommend only 2.3 or 2.4. I put about 2.4 in and I found a little leaked out. Must have come out through the vent hole. No big deal.


----------

